# my wife said she doesnt love me and now is not speaking with me



## beautifulwreck (Sep 30, 2011)

Me and my wife married after being together for a quite short amount of time - things were going incredibly well and we understood that for our own personal reasons that getting married was what we should do sooner rather than later 

Anyway we have been married for now abut 8 months and a few weeks ago she said to me that she is no longer in love with me and that she does not think she can continue with our marriage 

She has since gone to stay with her family and her contact has got less and less so now she is not answering my calls and texts and i don't know what to do

i love her very much but recently i am becoming sure that this is definitely the end and i will have to start getting over her

i need some advice please


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Wow. Well you do not list much information. Since there are no children I would get a lawyer and prcoceed with divorce.

Why did you get married to her in the first place? What changed after marriage? Did she meet someone else?


----------



## beautifulwreck (Sep 30, 2011)

hi yes i dont - i am new here and i will list more as i am used to it
the reason we married so quickly was because there was many issues at the time which meant we were in a better position married than just in a relationship and i had known her for a while just as friends before we married
i do not know even until now what changed i wish i did


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Was establishing citizenship a consideration?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd make a reasonable effort to fix this thing but realize what you have. If this woman can't keep things together over 8 months there's not a lot of hope that she could endure the very serious problems which unvariably will appear down the road. How do you love someone enough to pledge to spend the rest of your life with them and then eight months later not love them at all? She doesn't sound very stable to me and I doubt I'd invest very much in keeping her. Work on your mate-selection process.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

beautifulwreck said:


> i had known her for a while just as friends before we married


It sounds like you didn't get to know her well enough prior to marriage. I don't know how long "for a while" is, but I doubt it was a year or more. It also doesn't sound like it was a really deep friendship where you two confided in one another.

Since I don't know all the details, I can only speculate, but it sounds like you may have been used, and marrying you was a way for her to iron out "many issues." JMO


----------

